# Minnesota Timberwolves first round draft picks



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Minnesota Timberwolves first round draft picks.
http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/gen/wire?messageId=17100469

J.R. Rider (1993)


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

1999 -- Wally Szczerbiak-one dimensional player,should have been Rip Hamilton,Corey Maggette,or Jason Terry
William Avery- bust, should have been Ron Artest
1998 -- Radoslav Nesterovic- tough to call because he has slowly come along,other guys were passed on such as Cuttino Mobley,Al Harrington, and Rashard Lewis
1997 -- Paul Grant, Wisconsin- could have been Steven Jackson,Bobby Jackson,or Alvin Williams (though they werent very good back then)
1996 -- Ray Allen, Connecticut
(Traded to Milwaukee)- in hindsight they should have kept him but mistakes happen
1995 -- Kevin Garnett- the best and perhaps only good decision so far in this franchise's history
1994 -- Donyell Marshall-not a bad player,but they drafted someone much better at his position a year later
1993 -- J.R. Rider- headcase
1992 -- Christian Laettner- underachiever/headcase
1991 -- Luc Longley- injury prone underachiever
1990 -- Felton Spencer- bum
Gerald Glass never heard of him
1989- Pooh Richardson- I know he went to UCLA but never heard much about his pro career


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 4, 2003)

Other than the Paul Grant selection, Minnesota's selections were not bad at the time they were made. I remember them all and Pooh was somewhat of a surprize. Popular opinion at the time was to draft Tom Hammonds and he was selected right before Pooh. Pooh had an "ok" career and was traded to Indiana in the Wesley Person/Micheal (yes it's spelled that way) Williams deal. Gerald Glass had some interesting games but was traded to Detriot for two stiffs, one might have been Stacey King. Laetner had a great college career, was the college representative to the Olympics on the original dream and was the third best player that year behind Shaq and Zo. The discussion then was Minnesota's bad lottery luck! JR Rider was considered a steal and was odds on favor to be rookie of the year. Too bad ole JR liked the pipe more than his paycheck. Wally was the smart choice at the time and there was some debate between rather it should have been him or Rip Hamilton. I still think we made the right choice. Magette was selected by Seatle right before our pick and we picked Avery who many thought would eventually surplant Brandon or was insurance in case of Brandon left. Too bad Wil couldn't surplant Robert Pack! All of this just shows that the draft is a crapshoot and proves the adege that hindsight is 20-20.


----------

